# 5 Hour Boston Butt



## kickassbbq (Jun 12, 2006)

I’ll bet this will stir the pot a little.  5 Hour Boston Butts - smoked at 350 for 3 hours, covered for 1 ½ hours!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Rest for an hour. 
I tried that Quick Cook Method yesterday and here is what I got.
As good as any pork we ever smoked. I had a buddy in OH do the same thing 1 hour ahead of me in time. He took his off after being covered for 1.5 hours and it was at 190. 
Said it was the best pork he ever ate. 
I pulled mine off at 1.5 hours after covering, same thing. I let it rest for an hour and when my wife pulled it, it pulled, looked and tasted WONDERFUL. I would defy anyone to be able to tell the difference between it and 15 hour smoke pork. I think it even had a little better aroma to it when I covered it after 3 hours of smoking.
I thought in the beginning that it was going to take a lot more fuel than smoking for 12-15 hours at 225. It really didn't. I did use more wood than charcoal to keep the temp up. Only used 3/4 of a bag of Royal Oak Lump. 
I would never have believed it. Any doubters should just try it. 
http://www.kickassbbq.com/Quick_Cook_Boston_Butt.htm

Smoke On!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
Ed


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jun 12, 2006)

Very interesting Ed.......  How was the smoke ring?  I'm gonna have to try this, I've heard about it but have never done so.  Thanks for the info.


----------



## wittdog (Jun 12, 2006)

Approximately how much did you inject into the butts? What about the Brisket? I saw they did a brisket done on the BBQ challenge the same way? What is the cooking time frame, and recommended injection  for that? I’m going to have to try this. It might come in handy in the winter time here. I’ll probably stir the pot but my guess is that after you wrap you  could probably finish in the oven?  :ack: I've done similar things with my Xmass bird. A couple of hours of smoke and then finish in the overn. Man I can’t believe I typed that……..
 :hide:


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jun 12, 2006)

wittdog said:
			
		

> Approximately how much did you inject into the butts? What about the Brisket? I saw they did a brisket done on the BBQ challenge the same way? What is the cooking time frame, and recommended injection  for that? I’m going to have to try this. It might come in handy in the winter time here. I’ll probably stir the pot but my guess is that after you wrap you  could probably finish in the oven?  :ack: I've done similar things with my Xmass bird. A couple of hours of smoke and then finish in the overn. Man I can’t believe I typed that……..
> :hide:



Dave if it makes you feel any better, I too have finished Q in the oven.  Either due to time restraints or weather.  I'm sure alot of people have done so as well, whether they'll admit it or not is a different story.  8-[


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jun 12, 2006)

just about everyone...everyone tries to be all macho about cooking
techniques, but circumstances vary sometimes.

Myron Mixon cooks his briskets around 4 or 5 hours I think, and gets more than his share of trophies.


----------



## Jack W. (Jun 12, 2006)

kickassbbq said:
			
		

> I’ll bet this will stir the pot a little.  5 Hour Boston Butts - smoked at 350 for 3 hours, covered for 1 ½ hours!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Rest for an hour.
> I tried that Quick Cook Method yesterday and here is what I got.
> As good as any pork we ever smoked. I had a buddy in OH do the same thing 1 hour ahead of me in time. He took his off after being covered for 1.5 hours and it was at 190.
> Said it was the best pork he ever ate.
> ...



There is nothing in the science that says that you can't cook at higher temps and put out a quality product.  It is a sound and proven method of cooking Q.  

I like to take my time with my product.  I like to wake up about 3am, start my fire, put on the meat and watch the sun come up with a cup of some really good coffee.  It's best on a cool Autum day.  I like to tend my fire.  Fire is alive to me and I like to work my pits.

It's not about how fast I can cook my Q.  When I'm really into it, it's not about sleep or set it and forget it.  It's about getting into a zone and working a fire with different woods and producing the best product I can.  Bring the WSM by the house some time.  I'll crank up the Okie Joe.  I'll even crank up the double K which is a gas/chunk cooker and we'll put them all together and discuss the ins and outs of each product.  The differences will be subtle.  The education from both ends will be worth the day spent.  The coffee will be good, the whiskey will be better.  Dinner will be worth the trip. 

Good Q!

Jack


----------



## wittdog (Jun 12, 2006)

Jack if I'm ever in your neck of the woods that sounds like the perfect day. 

KickASS BBQ did you change the amount of sugar in your rub to compensate for the higher cooking temp.


----------



## wittdog (Jun 12, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> wittdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It does make me feel better. Sometimes ya got to do what ya got to do.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jun 12, 2006)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> just about everyone...everyone tries to be all macho about cooking
> techniques, but circumstances vary sometimes.
> 
> Myron Mixon cooks his briskets around 4 or 5 hours I think, and gets more than his share of trophies.



My briskets usually cook in 4-5 hours as well.  My butts are done in 8-9 hours.  But then again, I FOIL.


----------



## Uncle Bubba (Jun 12, 2006)

To any who have tried this:   How is the bark?  I noticed in the pics it looked burnt.  When I've had temp spikes up to 325 before and got caught sleeping and didn't get to it right away...it burned the bark.  Might be okay for home but what about comps where you want good tasting bark?  or home where you want good tasting bark?


----------



## Uncle Bubba (Jun 12, 2006)

To any who have tried this:   How is the bark?  I noticed in the pics it looked burnt.  When I've had temp spikes up to 325 before and got caught sleeping and didn't get to it right away...it burned the bark.  Might be okay for home but what about comps where you want good tasting bark?  or home where you want good tasting bark?


----------



## Puff1 (Jun 12, 2006)

I agree......there is nothing better :grin:


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2006)

brian j said:
			
		

> i'm sure the butts came out great but i'm still a fan of slow cooking, whether it be butts, briskets or ribs.  *i like it when the fat and connective tissue slowly renders and think it leads to a moister product.*


Oh yeah babe!  That's why mine take 20 hours on average!!  :!:


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jun 12, 2006)

The Joker said:
			
		

> [quote="brian j":3trpozu3]i'm sure the butts came out great but i'm still a fan of slow cooking, whether it be butts, briskets or ribs.  *i like it when the fat and connective tissue slowly renders and think it leads to a moister product.*


Oh yeah babe!  That's why mine take 20 hours on average!!  :!:[/quote:3trpozu3]

Yeah Bill! That's about mine! I usually allow 24 hours with cooler rest time.


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2006)

brian j said:
			
		

> [quote="Nick Prochilo":bsvk3lgo][quote="The Joker":bsvk3lgo][quote="brian j":bsvk3lgo]i'm sure the butts came out great but i'm still a fan of slow cooking, whether it be butts, briskets or ribs.  *i like it when the fat and connective tissue slowly renders and think it leads to a moister product.*


Oh yeah babe!  That's why mine take 20 hours on average!!  :!:[/quote:bsvk3lgo]

Yeah Bill! That's about mine! I usually allow 24 hours with cooler rest time.[/quote:bsvk3lgo]
i'm putting 2 butts on tonight around midnight and i hope they don't take 24 hours.  i need serve one of them at 6:30 pm.   [/quote:bsvk3lgo]
Mine are 7 3/4 to 8 pounders and I cook them at 220º and they finish at around 20, maybe 22 hours.  Higher the temp, shorter the time ~ I just like the end product at this temp.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jun 12, 2006)

The Joker said:
			
		

> [quote="brian j":1cglxdwo][quote="Nick Prochilo":1cglxdwo][quote="The Joker":1cglxdwo][quote="brian j":1cglxdwo]i'm sure the butts came out great but i'm still a fan of slow cooking, whether it be butts, briskets or ribs.  *i like it when the fat and connective tissue slowly renders and think it leads to a moister product.*


Oh yeah babe!  That's why mine take 20 hours on average!!  :!:[/quote:1cglxdwo]

Yeah Bill! That's about mine! I usually allow 24 hours with cooler rest time.[/quote:1cglxdwo]
i'm putting 2 butts on tonight around midnight and i hope they don't take 24 hours.  i need serve one of them at 6:30 pm.   [/quote:1cglxdwo]
Mine are 7 3/4 to 8 pounders and I cook them at 220º and they finish at around 20, maybe 22 hours.  Higher the temp, shorter the time ~ I just like the end product at this temp.  [/quote:1cglxdwo]

Yeah, I'm the same 8 lbs, 20 hours.


----------



## wittdog (Jun 13, 2006)

jaybo said:
			
		

> interesting... my mom always cooked her brisket flats in the oven at 350, so I'm not surprised.  I'm going to run my wsm hot next time I do a brisket.  I would think that it'd be moister if it's on there less time b/c the longer it's on there it's almost like the beef jerky process.


I may be wrong but I think you really need to inject the meat when using the "power" cooking method.


----------

